# 6-20-12 blackwater mixed bag



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Went to blackwater this morning with a buddy and had a very good morning. We caught a lot of trout and some reds and one flounder. Two of the trout were real gators. The biggest was 24 inches and the other about 22 inches. We caught two keeper reds and released about 5 others. Caught one flounder about 16 inches. We caught everything on live bait fishing in about 5 ft of water. I lost a monster fish, im sure it was a bull red he got me tangled in my anchor rope under the boat, i could never turn him around, and never got a glimpse of him. We also saw somethin im not sure of near I 10 bridge something came up and surfaced, at first thought it was a dolphin but it was way too big, about 3 ft across its back, either had a dorsal fin or maybe it came up on its side and it was a side fin but it was grey in color like a dolphin. It moved a lot of water too had to be at least few hundred pounds.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I had a great time, thanks for teaching me some new stuff. Can't wait to go again


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Were you fishing near the bridge or further down? I have always wanted to try it there, but not sure exactly where to start.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn man ur tearing em up when are u gunna teach me a thing or two?
Maybe what you saw was a stergeon...


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Man nice fish, are there manatees up in that area? If so that could of been what it was.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice fish man, yea you have been working on them down that way...


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

kandv2000 said:


> Were you fishing near the bridge or further down? I have always wanted to try it there, but not sure exactly where to start.


 I fish mostly around the I 10 area all the way to yellow river and i have a few spots up in the river but those are more winter area fishing holes.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Damn man ur tearing em up when are u gunna teach me a thing or two?
> Maybe what you saw was a stergeon...


 I thought of sturgeon b/c i see them all the time in yellow but they normally jump this one surfaced like a whale or something and was too dark grey for sturgeon, im thinking manatee but i hope not the FWC likes to make places no wake zones where they find them, and that would be aggervating.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

loadtoad1a7 said:


> Man nice fish, are there manatees up in that area? If so that could of been what it was.


 Thanks man, I think your right about the manatee, but i like isaid in the other response i hope not


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I've seen manatee way up escambia and I've heard reports of them way up blackwater.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice fish. I haven't been so lucky since the rains last week and the natural color is back in the upper part of the bay now so maybe my luck will change. Speaking of that monster - I agree with others in this thread that it could hace been Stergeon. I've seen quite a few from anywhere in the bay all the eay north to the Paradise Island area. I've been seeing dolphin on every trip out from Bagdad south. Keep up the good work with the Reds and Specs.


----------



## RippinLipz (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats on the Bag! Man, i'm a more of bass fisherman but have been hunting for reds at blackwater for a while now with no luck. I was told to throw copper spoons or gulp shrimp? without casting for me any advice on where to go and what to throw? someone also mentioned a pop n cork with live shrimp? any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I catch Reds, Specs, Strippers, Gar/Needle Fish, etc., using top water, lipless cranks, and oopping corks with any artificial shrimp. There are some huge fish in the Blackwater. LadyFish are really the most fun to catch but zero edibility. Many grassy flats that also contain Sherpshead which us my favorite food fish...


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

You said you were using live bait, what kind of live bait were you using if you don't mind me asking? I'v been trying to do what you did but with no luck, it's not from the lack of trying, it's from the lack of not knowing how I reckon. That was a nice catch and thanks for the post.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Trucker said:


> You said you were using live bait, what kind of live bait were you using if you don't mind me asking? I'v been trying to do what you did but with no luck, it's not from the lack of trying, it's from the lack of not knowing how I reckon. That was a nice catch and thanks for the post.


I use whatever live bait I can find mullet menhaden minnows crabs whatever the water will provide that day


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

RippinLipz said:


> Congrats on the Bag! Man, i'm a more of bass fisherman but have been hunting for reds at blackwater for a while now with no luck. I was told to throw copper spoons or gulp shrimp? without casting for me any advice on where to go and what to throw? someone also mentioned a pop n cork with live shrimp? any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


a popping cork works well especially for trout u can use live bait under it or gulp products. Also I like to use shallow cranks n topwater early in the morning like top dawgs n spooks. Tru fishing flats in the am the reds n trout will be on there till the sun gets too hot then fish the ledges near them


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

RippinLipz said:


> Congrats on the Bag! Man, i'm a more of bass fisherman but have been hunting for reds at blackwater for a while now with no luck. I was told to throw copper spoons or gulp shrimp? without casting for me any advice on where to go and what to throw? someone also mentioned a pop n cork with live shrimp? any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I don't use live bait. There are those that do. In an earlier thread, an angler was using live shrimp under a popping cork. I do use popping corks but I use them with artificial shrimp - light pink and 1/2 oz is my favorite. I fish anywher e from Bagdad south to East Bay and the intra-coastal. I've had EXCELLENT luck just south of the Oyster Pile public ramp. I ALWAYS look for schooling menhaden - you'll find some good fish around those schools. Slot size for Reds is 18-27"- I had to release a 34"er a few weeks back. TREMENDOUS!!!

Later,
Desert Eagle


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

roanokeriverrunner said:


> Went to blackwater this morning with a buddy and had a very good morning. We caught a lot of trout and some reds and one flounder. Two of the trout were real gators. The biggest was 24 inches and the other about 22 inches. We caught two keeper reds and released about 5 others. Caught one flounder about 16 inches. We caught everything on live bait fishing in about 5 ft of water. I lost a monster fish, im sure it was a bull red he got me tangled in my anchor rope under the boat, i could never turn him around, and never got a glimpse of him. We also saw somethin im not sure of near I 10 bridge something came up and surfaced, at first thought it was a dolphin but it was way too big, about 3 ft across its back, either had a dorsal fin or maybe it came up on its side and it was a side fin but it was grey in color like a dolphin. It moved a lot of water too had to be at least few hundred pounds.
> View attachment 51992
> View attachment 51995
> View attachment 51996


What kind of tracker do you have. I have the Pro Guide 16 SC


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree that dolphin, sturgeon, manatee, etc., are in the Blackwater River/Bay. Without making everyone reading this thread from laughing so hard, I seen something I really can't explain. I even met with an FWC Game Warden to expkain what I had seen - he didn't think it was so unusual!!

I drive a 17' Starcraft here an a 19' CC Bay Boat in Destin


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Redtracker said:


> What kind of tracker do you have. I have the Pro Guide 16 SC[/QUOTE
> A red 175 TXW with a 60 Merc


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> I don't use live bait. There are those that do. In an earlier thread, an angler was using live shrimp under a popping cork. I do use popping corks but I use them with artificial shrimp - light pink and 1/2 oz is my favorite. I fish anywher e from Bagdad south to East Bay and the intra-coastal. I've had EXCELLENT luck just south of the Oyster Pile public ramp. I ALWAYS look for schooling menhaden - you'll find some good fish around those schools. Slot size for Reds is 18-27"- I had to release a 34"er a few weeks back. TREMENDOUS!!!
> 
> Later,
> Desert Eagle


I like using artificial for locating and covering a lot of water. Fishing with live bait takes patient and time to set your boat up right everytime just to fish an area that you think holds fish. You waste of lot of time getting set up where as artificial you just throw. I agree a Popping cork with a gulp jerk shad or shrimp underneath is deadly for big trout n reds in blackwater bay under the right conditions.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

You're absolutely correct on all accounts... I fish with live bait - thread-fin herring & cigar minnows - in Destin simply because thry're so plentiful there. But in BW, I don't even carry a cast net with me - but there are many times I could load up my boat withh menhaden..


----------

